# My rats have been sneezing a lot



## taylorkh818 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey all!

My rats have been sneezing a lot and I'm not sure if it's due to environmental factors or if it's something I should go to the vet for. Recently my rats have been changing rooms a lot and even changed houses when I came home for winter break. I also changed their bedding from shredded newspaper to CareFresh.

I haven't seen any red discharge from the eyes, nose, or mouth. My mom listened to their lungs using her tiny stethoscope and said they sounded fine to her (she's a nurse, not a vet, but I figured she'd know moreso than me what bad lungs would sound like).

So what do y'all think? Something to be concerned about, or just environmental factors taking their toll?


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Could be due to the new house smells  my rats always sneeze more than usual when we come to visit my parents as well. If it doesn't go away after a week or two, then maybe make an appointment. Also, I don't use care fresh, but I've heard it's a little dusty, could be that, that they are trying to get used to!


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

It may be the Carefresh, they say it's dust free but it seemed to let out a lot of dust when I used it (I used the natural kind though). 
It could also be scents from cleaners or fragrances (like fabreeze) left over, dusty carpet, kicking up dust from moving stuff around. 
It doesn't sound like they're sick, at least!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Did you notice that the sneezing started right when you switched to Carefresh? 

I agree with kelseyrawr---if your rats continue to sneeze, it's a good idea to have them checked out by a veterinarian.


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

I also live 2 places due to school and I noticed last time I brought them home to my parents house they sneezed a lot and then it got better when I went back home. So it could be environmental. But when my boys get sick they dont get super deathly sick and usually the lungs sound pretty clear. The main symptom is sneezing and ill hear sometimes congestion and see fatigue. So not all rats get deathly ill. I could put off my boys treatment a couple weeks and they'd be fine. So what im trying to say is they could be sick cuz sneezing is a telltale sign. So keep ur eye out for any other unusual symptom at all. If u are going to only be staying ur parents for a short time u could wait and see if the sneezing stops when u get home. Otherwise see if they adjust to ur parents house after a week 2 weeks maximum then they are sick if they are still sneezing. Monitor closely tho during this time cuz if more serious symptoms do pop up like for pneumonia they can go downhill really quickly.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine sneeze due to low humidity. I went out and bought a cool steam humidifier and the sneezes have stopped. I would try the humidifier, winter air is very dry.


----------

